# Sapphire HD 7870 GHz Edition,  6pin Stromanschluss defekt?



## WhiteWolf397 (27. August 2015)

Hi Leute,

mir ist vor 3 Tagen meine Graka abgeschmiert und weil Sapphire und mein Händler mir nicht mehr helfen wollen (Garantie abgelaufen) wende ich mich nun mal an euch. 
Alles fing vor ein paar Monaten mit unregelmäßigen BSODs und Treiber Abstürzen an aber vor 3 Tagen ist mir der Pc beim zocken ohne weiteres ausgegangen und ließ sich nicht mehr starten. Nach etwas rumprobieren war klar: Graka defekt. Pc lässt sich nicht mit eingestecktem Stromanschluss an der GPU nicht starten.
Ich habe auch schon die Backmethode  versucht (110° und 180°) aber ohne Erfolg...
Meine Vermutung ist, dass die rechte 6pin Buchse immer einen Kurzschluss verursacht, alle Lüfter dann kurz zucken, aber dann nichts mehr passiert.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt: kann ich irgendwie diesen Anschluss auf der GPU wechseln oder ist das nicht möglich? 

Viele Grüße

WhiteWolf397

PS.: google und SuFu habe ich schon benutzt, aber nichts nützliches gefunden. Auch nicht, wo man diese Anschlüsse überhaupt nachkaufen könnte..

Edit: habe noch ein Bild eingefügt. Wenn der Stromstecker im markierten Anschluss steckt, startet der Pc nicht. 
           Außerdem sollte der Thread vielleicht zum Thema Grafikkarten verschoben werden. Da ist er glaube ich besser aufgehoben..


----------



## Oromis16 (27. August 2015)

Was hast du denn für ein Netzteil? Und hast du da schon mal alle 6Pins durchprobiert?


----------



## WhiteWolf397 (27. August 2015)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Netzteil? Und hast du da schon mal alle 6Pins durchprobiert?



Mein Netzteil ist ein Cougar A450 80+ Bronze und es hat jetzt fast 3 Jahre gehalten.  Das Netzteil hat nur 2 6Pins, die ich mal vertauscht eingesteckt habe mit dem selben Ergebnis: Lüfter zucken kurz, Pc bootet nicht..

Ich schließe aber aus, dass es am NT liegt, weil ich die Graka schon bei einem Freund getestet habe und dort das selbe Problem auftritt :/


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2015)

Wie sieht denn  das restliche System aus? 

Hast du ne iGPU oder ne andere Karte zum testen?

Könnte nämlich auch am Netzteil liegen und die Karte ist OK.


----------



## WhiteWolf397 (27. August 2015)

Hab mal mein System in mein Profil rein gemacht. Hatte hier noch ne alte Nvidia GTS 450 mit nur einem 6Pin Anschluss und mit der läuft das System einwandfrei.


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2015)

Oder das Netzteil macht die Last nicht mit. Da wäre es ganz gut die Karte mal mit nem anderen PC zu testen.


----------



## SlapJack (27. August 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder das Netzteil macht die Last nicht mit. Da wäre es ganz gut die Karte mal mit nem anderen PC zu testen.





WhiteWolf397 schrieb:


> Mein Netzteil ist ein Cougar A450 80+ Bronze und es hat jetzt fast 3 Jahre gehalten.  Das Netzteil hat nur 2 6Pins, die ich mal vertauscht eingesteckt habe mit dem selben Ergebnis: Lüfter zucken kurz, Pc bootet nicht..
> 
> Ich schließe aber aus, dass es am NT liegt, weil ich die Graka schon bei einem Freund getestet habe und dort das selbe Problem auftritt :/



Generell ist ein defekt des STECKERS äußerst unwahrscheinlich, da einfach nur über einen Metalkontakt die Spannung vom Stecker zum Board gebracht wird. Wenn das Problem  wirklich nur am rechten Steckerauftrit, dann ists trotzdem nicht der Stecker sondern die Grafikkarte. 

Woher weist du denn, dass es nur an dem einen Stecker liegt? Was passiert wenn du nur den Linken bzw. nur den Rechten 6 Pin Ansteckst (also nur 1x 6 Pin). Selbes Phänomen oder gehts mal und es kommt die Meldung das ein Anschluss fehlt oder sowas?

Zeigt die Karte bei deinem Kumpel das gleiche Verhalten?


----------



## WhiteWolf397 (27. August 2015)

@SlapJack

also wenn ich nur einen Stecker rein mache (links) startet zwar der PC aber es kommt scheinbar kein Saft an der Karte an und im BIOS wird der PCIe Slot als leer angezeigt. Nur im rechten Stecker startet der Pc wieder nicht -> selbes Verhalten.
Bei meinem Kumpel ist es eben, wie weiter oben schon geschrieben, das gleiche Problem, dass (glaube ich zumindest) das NT vielleicht wegen einem Kurzschluss abriegelt und der Pc dann halt nicht bootet. Der Fehler ist also bei mehreren Netzteilen immer der selbe.


----------



## maCque (27. August 2015)

Ich vermute zwar nicht das es so ist, aber könnte man durch Messen des Wiederstands an den Kontakten und einen Vergleich von linkem und rechtem Stecker da etwas erfahren?


----------



## WhiteWolf397 (27. August 2015)

maCque zu deiner Methode kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich mich damit nicht auskenne und wir hier auch keinen Widerstandsmesser o.ä. hätten. 

Kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass das Netzteil an Altersschwäche leidet und nicht mehr genug Strom liefert? Ich muss dazu noch sagen, dass der PC von meinem Kumpel kein besonders moderner war und daher vielleicht auch nicht genug Strom vorhanden war... Ich könnte mir heute evtl. mal ein besseres NT im Media Markt besorgen und falls es damit geht, wäre die Sache ja gelöst. Falls nicht, gebe ich das Teil einfach wieder zurück :p


----------



## SlapJack (27. August 2015)

Im Mediamarkt Holen und Zurückgeben wird wahrscheinlich nicht klappen. Denke du müsstest eher Bestellen. 

Naja du kannst mal n Ordentliches Netzteil Probieren und schauen was passiert, aber der Tatsache geschuldet dass es bei nur 1x 6 Pin links geht und nur 1x 6 Pin rechts eben nicht, widerspricht der Theorie. Ich vermute leider leider, dass da irgendwas in deiner Grafikkarte kaputt gegangen ist. Eventuell durch Spikes vom Netzteil oder so. Da du also sowieso dir überlegen solltest ein neues NT zu besorgen ist die Anschaffung auch für den Test generell kein Fehler. Aber dann nimm bitte n gutes Seasonic, Super Flower oder Bequiet Netzteil und kein so n Billig ding vom Mediamarkt.


----------



## WhiteWolf397 (27. August 2015)

ne ne ich weiß mittlerweile sehr gut wie wichtig ein qualitativ hochwertiges NT für einen PC ist (anders als anscheinend sehr viele "Hardware-Neulinge"). 

Ist echt schade um das gute Stück.. diese Graka ist mittlerweile fast 3 Jahre in meinem Besitz und sogar Witcher 3 lief noch fast komplett auf maximalen Einstellungen (außer Hairworks) und heutzutage würde ich sie trotzdem noch weiterempfehlen.

Aber dann kann man wohl nichts mehr tun, um das gute Stück noch zu retten :/ ich hoffe dann einfach mal darauf, dass AMD noch eine R9 380X raus bringt  Ich bin jetzt eh bald 4 Monate im Ausland und kann mir dann gut überlegen, was als nächstes angeschafft wird


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2015)

WhiteWolf397 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir heute evtl. mal ein besseres NT im Media Markt besorgen und falls es damit geht, wäre die Sache ja gelöst. Falls nicht, gebe ich das Teil einfach wieder zurück :p



Bei MediaMarkt wirst du wahrscheinlich nur den üblichen Thermaltake Schrott bekommen.


----------

